# What does the outside of your house look like?



## Rumblethumps (Jun 14, 2014)

-Black thatch roof
-Chalet exterior
-Hedge
-Colorful gravel
-Regal mailbox
-Arched heavy door

I was working on a garden once, but that idea sort of fell apart almost immediately, lol


----------



## Cookieblazer (Jun 14, 2014)

Default roof and such. Donut door XD


----------



## trea (Jun 14, 2014)

Heh, our houses are similar so I thought I'd share mine.  We have the same exterior and roof, but mine is smaller.


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 14, 2014)

Mine is the sweets exterior


----------



## Stitched (Jun 14, 2014)

Mine has an orange exterior, blue diamond door, orange and blue rocks, hedge fence, and black roof.  Mansion style.

I'd upload a pic but my laptop doesn't have an SD card reader.


----------



## Silvery (Jun 14, 2014)

It took like forever for the fancy exterior to show up in my Nook's Homes to complete the appearance.


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Imaginetheday (Jun 14, 2014)

Castle with Mermaid exterior. I love it, but I also love the houses I see in this thread. So cute!


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm getting work done on mine, currently, but it's a thatched black roof, stone exterior, cabin mailbox, and I'm putting in some sculpted hedges. 

It's a WIP. I change my mind a lot.


----------



## Teru (Jun 15, 2014)

trea said:


> Heh, our houses are similar so I thought I'd share mine.  We have the same exterior and roof, but mine is smaller.
> 
> View attachment 50711



Love the combination of your exterior and cottage shape!


Mine:


----------



## nammie (Jun 15, 2014)

I've changed the ground patterns since taking the pic, but I've had the same exterior for a while now haha


----------



## Darumy (Jun 15, 2014)

Zulehan still rockin the santaness I see.







I originally wanted a full steel/white house haha, but the red door looked nice.


----------



## mayorsam (Jun 15, 2014)

Basically just a pink castle. I'm still working on the surrounding flowers though.
I don't like the shade of the pink fence that supposedly goes with the rest of it though though, so I have what I think is called a concrete fence.


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 15, 2014)

Darumy said:


> Zulehan still rockin the santaness I see.


You know it. Christmas is a year-long affair. 

Also, love the white exterior. I can only imagine what that looks in snow. I would.


----------



## Zulehan (Jul 7, 2014)

I want to see more houses.


----------



## Trickilicky (Jul 7, 2014)

There are some fantastic houses in this thread! Here's my tropical grass hut, I took this pic today as I was in the middle of laying a bunch of clovers down outside my house to cover the annoying permanent dirt patches (grrr):


----------



## Boo_is_dead (Jul 7, 2014)

Everyone has such amazing house exteriors 
Mine is full regal so a bit plain, I may change it in the future


----------



## Ettienne (Jul 7, 2014)

Mine is the default architecture with the cabin door (I honestly don't recall if it's arched or not), hedge (also don't remember if it's sculpted or not), zen mailbox, stone pavement, stone roof, and chalet exterior.

Wow, I suck at remembering my own house. I'll upload a picture later.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jul 7, 2014)

finished



possibly will get some minor changes, but aside from house expansion is otherwise finished



finished



complete wip


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jul 7, 2014)

Mine has the black exterior, the sci-fi roof (whatever it's called, it looks futuristic), the rectangular blue door, hedge fence, white mailbox, and the pebble stone (I think that's what it's called). I would post a picture but it's in that ugly stage where I only have one side room.


----------



## PaperCat (Jul 7, 2014)

There are mine:



Still a work in progress. I need the Chalet Exterior. Just ordered brick ground for it.



Work in progress as well. I might change the exterior to Earthy. Or find a door that matches what he has. I also just ordered the sculpted hedge for him (he is my landscaper so it fits)


Definitely work in progress. I am not sure what I want to do with her house. Maybe brick exterior? Maybe Earthy (if I don't get it on my other). Not sure of roof type. lol so it is default for now.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 7, 2014)

w/e.


----------



## LinDUNguin (Jul 7, 2014)

Boo_is_dead said:


> Everyone has such amazing house exteriors
> Mine is full regal so a bit plain, I may change it in the future
> 
> View attachment 54731



:O Don't change it! That's beautiful! I know I'll be visiting your DA tonight, danggggg.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot (Jul 7, 2014)

Modern shape, 
concrete fence
concrete exterior (tomorrow!)
...I forget what mailbox this is but I'm going to change it. 
Concrete base. 

Come at me, bros.


----------



## DaisyDynamite (Jul 7, 2014)

I just completed the full gold exterior last week, I can't believe how easy the theme challenges are! I've got the castle exterior, I don't have pictures on my new computer but I'll have to upload some later


----------



## cindamia (Jul 7, 2014)

I have the castle exterior! I have just started completing the theme challenges! So I have the golden exterior, Golden roof and golden door as of right now


----------



## WonderK (Jul 7, 2014)

Don't have a picture on me at the moment. This is loveguts dreaming in my town (she took the picture).


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jul 7, 2014)

Yellow Roof
Hedge
Idk about the rest

Gold Roses bordering the house <3


----------



## Zulehan (Jul 7, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Don't have a picture on me at the moment. This is loveguts dreaming in my town (she took the picture).


Love that idea. Is that path your design?


----------



## MightyMunchlax (Jul 7, 2014)

Basically I have all the fairy tale themed exteriors. And colorful pebbles.


----------

